# Trend Watch: Platform Shoes



## daer0n (Mar 25, 2008)

Need a lift? Skip the caffeine and instead throw on a pair of this seasonâ€™s hottest shoeâ€”platforms. With a well-deserved nod to the â€™70s, designers are embracing the look across all styles. Whether boots, wedges, pumps, or even stilettos, this trend is perfect for those hoping to add a few stylish inches without sacrificing comfort or balance. Try stacked-heel boots over skinny jeans for a super-trendy, fashion-forward look. Or pair an oversize sweater dress with funky wedges for downtown chic. And the best part about platforms? Anyone and everyone can wear them!



*BRUNO FRISONI*
leopard print platforms






*BRUNO FRISONI*
platform slingbacks








*TARA SUBKOFF*
*FOR EASY SPIRIT*
leah platform pumps








*Boutique Nordstrom* 
'Savanna' Wedge Sandal 





*MICHAEL Michael Kors*
 'Lolita' Open Toe Pump





*Zinc*
Women's Bailey





*Guess*
Women's Britania
Source


----------



## Darla (Mar 25, 2008)

some kind of strange styles in here. what's with that toe bow on the 3rd one? and the metal wrapped heel on the 4th?


----------



## daer0n (Mar 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif some kind of strange styles in here. what's with that toe bow on the 3rd one? and the metal wrapped heel on the 4th? Weirded out designers i guess loli only like the first pair, guess they actually come up with something cuter, i LOVE platforms though, just not so much these styles up there.


----------



## Darla (Mar 25, 2008)

i was going to say the 6th for most practical. I also have something similar to that.

i mean the first is nice but is'nt it kind of limited what you can wear it with?


----------



## Domitilla (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't like these shoes in particular, but I love platform shoes


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2008)

i like the MICHAEL Michael Kors

'Lolita' Open Toe Pump


----------



## Nenia (Mar 25, 2008)

i find it easier to walk with platforms shoes than stiletto shoes


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 26, 2008)

I like 'hidden' platforms where you can't tell they're platform at first.. thanks for posting N!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nenia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i find it easier to walk with platforms shoes than stiletto shoes



So do I! And I like the second last one!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 26, 2008)

oh I want # 1 &amp; # 4


----------



## han (Mar 26, 2008)

i love platforms


----------



## bCreative (Mar 26, 2008)

I love platform shoes! Wish I could afford the YSL


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I love the Michael Kors and the Guess ones!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Anthea (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't have any platform shoes, being a shade over 6ft I am tall enough, I would love a pair one day just for fun.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm a fan, I love platforms


----------



## Lia (Mar 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Need a lift? Skip the caffeine and instead throw on a pair of this seasonâ€™s hottest shoeâ€”platforms. With a well-deserved nod to the â€™70s, designers are embracing the look across all styles. Whether boots, wedges, pumps, or even stilettos, this trend is perfect for those hoping to add a few stylish inches without sacrificing comfort or balance. Try stacked-heel boots over skinny jeans for a super-trendy, fashion-forward look. Or pair an oversize sweater dress with funky wedges for downtown chic. And the best part about platforms? Anyone and everyone can wear them!
http://fileserver.glam.com/2/94934588-299452de3587f6dd.jpg*BRUNO FRISONI*http://fashion.glam.com/g/p/nosub/sosub/2/94934588/

leopard print platforms

http://fileserver.glam.com/2/94626125-24040452de1b81190b.jpg

*BRUNO FRISONI*http://fashion.glam.com/g/p/nosub/sosub/2/94626125/

platform slingbacks
http://fileserver.glam.com/2/94934542-10571452de2bc7cfca.jpg*TARA SUBKOFF*http://fashion.glam.com/g/p/nosub/sosub/2/94934542/

*FOR EASY SPIRIT*

leah platform pumps

http://content.nordstrom.com/ImageGa...0/_5367420.jpg

*Boutique Nordstrom* 

'Savanna' Wedge Sandal

http://content.nordstrom.com/ImageGa...3/_5544633.jpg

*MICHAEL Michael Kors*

 'Lolita' Open Toe Pump

http://www.shoes.com/productimages/s...aec1055021.jpg

*Zinc*

Women's Bailey

http://www.shoes.com/productimages/s...aec1056127.jpg

*Guess*

Women's Britania
Source
YAY! Shoes i can walk with!



I never left the platform shoes, whether they're on or outfashion... And i loved the red and the bow one


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Mar 31, 2008)

Looking at them is motivating me to want to go shoe shopping! (As if I needed any encouragement.)


----------



## monniej (Mar 31, 2008)

this was my most favorite 70s style! i'm so happy their back and i'm stocking up! lol~ great picks daer0n!


----------



## Karren (Apr 1, 2008)

Cute!! But frankly I stick out in a crowd as it is and don't need to look any taller than I already am!! lol


----------



## Angels_Decay (Apr 1, 2008)

OMG i want the zink ones!!!


----------



## cablegiirl (Apr 1, 2008)

I love all of them!!

It's funny, I would have pegged the Michael Kors pair as more 40's than 70's though... The 40's are my FAVE time period!!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 1, 2008)

I love hidden platform shoes. I want the YSL tributes or a knockoff since I'm on a tight budget right now.


----------

